# South West Ship Show



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

I went to the South West Ship Show in Portishead last Saturday (12th April). What a fantastic event it was. Plenty to see - and buy. Great to see the Osborn & Wallis display. Did anyone else go?


----------

